# Just another mk2 on air..



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

First pictures I have of my car kind of done... I know there was a few people who wanted to see more of the wheels on the mk2 so here you go!!
















































so thats it for now.. got some other things coming along new interior seat's etc...but thats all for now im pretty tapped out..
The setup was done by Greg (swoops) and its insane! he did such a crazy setup he and everyone else in the ESAD family really made this entire thing happen and a HUGE! thanks to Santi for supplying me all my parts and getting them here so fast at such awesome prices it made the entire thing just go that much more smooth and i have never dealt with a better guy!

_Modified by beatonzeebuldge at 10:39 AM 7-14-2009_


_Modified by beatonzeebuldge at 10:40 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

didnt think i would like those wheels on a mk2 but you pull them off nicely!
mk 2, my favorite gen!


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

thats sick. love the rear end shot


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (MRosier)*

**** dude, hardlines look SOOOOOOOOO good.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*

haha thanks everyone yeah the hardlines greg (swoops) did came out insane.. and the picture gives it noooo justice you cant see all the hidden little goodies all over it


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

well, i will have to check it out








greg is an awesome dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*








Very hot! Nice to see more mk2s baggin


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (d.tek)*

what setup are you using??? how low off the ground?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

why does it seem like every mk2 can get the front super low but not the back.. I'm opposite I can get the back really low but not the front errrr


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (beatonzeebuldge)*

Hot!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (#1~STUNNA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
love the air setup, best iv seen in a vw


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (ryanmiller)*

haha thanks everyone well the back can go really low.. im just sitting tire and once i do the camber it will bring it down just a hair 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks miller!!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (beatonzeebuldge)*

wow man, looks gread. love those wheels


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nice MKII! Lower it!!!! What is the setup?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (beatonzeebuldge)*

Wow, nicely done


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Super clean. love the rear pic and the setup


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

thanks guys yeah the setups patec coilovers with uv bags up front and chapman rear bags i still can go about 1/2" lower up front once i start cutting and notching everything haha







thats soon


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*

build thread?
and you are that low with no notching or anyhting??


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

I only have 1 axle notch. Im actually sitting on tierods on both sides..


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

looks awesome!
Only comment I have would be that I would like to see the rear wheels fit in the flares like the fronts, like 3-5 mm less poke. Sounds like the camber should take care of this though.
Great Job!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sugmag)*

<3 the Dutchoven


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gaets)*

seen this car in person today really sick


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

So this is the car Alyssa keeps telling me about... Looks awesome dude.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

More of the hatch setup?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

haha thanks everyone yeah this is the one and only dutchoven... and after this weekend ill have more pics of the setup


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh
My
God.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i think i saw it on the southern state b4 looked amazin


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

definetly was me what car were you in man?? haha


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

my mark 3









and got some pics of it at the show today


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

haha awesome thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboHead31 (Sep 22, 2005)

Dude, do you have pictures of the rest of the airride setup? Mainly concerned with how you setup the front bags... Looking to spend as little as possible. Well, somewhat.
I'm possibly looking to do airride on my MK2 Jetta instead of coilovers due to the nature of my area lol.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

i think the hardlines are pimp but could be a pain 
and you need wheels with less poke ive seen mk2s drive at that height


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

well my front setup is on my coilovers...and to my knowledge the only way to get any sort of low is to get either coilovers or dedicated front air struts made for it.. I know there has been people with uv bags on like a standard strut but i have no experience or even seen that or how low it goes but if you still want pics next time i take my wheels off ill take a few for you.

hardlines are awesome they just take some elbow grease to keep rreally shiny and are a good bit louder when your compressors kick on..
and as far as the poke the front is perfect as far as im concerned basically laying lip is pretty awesome in my book and the rear im sitting on the tire.. so there is no riding at that height lol and to be totally honest i dont care how low the car is because i have amg wheels that i can tuck super hard and get that tucked ultralow look but i just hate it i love wide wheels and love poke a **** ton lol i guess i hang with mk4 guys to much







or if i really wanted to lay it out id get some 15's and just call it a day and lay subframe...







But i dont know its still a work in progress ill be running new wheels soon


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_i think the hardlines are pimp but could be a pain 
and you need wheels with less poke ive seen mk2s drive at that height

this guy is a real hating ass he thinks his car is the sickest dub on the earth


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

do you have any high res pix/flickr? 
brown is my one of my favorite colors and MK2s are my secret love


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowWabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowWabbit* »_do you have any high res pix/flickr? 
brown is my one of my favorite colors and MK2s are my secret love

A few I took at WF


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Your car looked great at WF


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

i love this thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

haha awesome pictures aaron!! thanks sooo much 
as far as flickr goes my name is beatonzeebuldge on there so you can just search that I have some larger ones on there if youd like







and im pretty partial to brown as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks again for all the love! I have a few new things coming soon!


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

how come I haven't seen this on EG??


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

haha its all up on that sh it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car!
great work all around guys. hardlines are pimpin'


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

thanks man yeah it was a group effort and I really love the way it came out!! now its time to start doing some more body work...


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_haha its all up on that sh it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Didn't realize you changed your screenname
(Kraut)


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Banana.Phone)*

yeah i changed it beings that a name about jerking off doesn't really suit me as well as it did when i was 16 when i made it haha 
haha ill see you back in the ghetto.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

More pics of the air management please 







.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*






























Thanx for all the props btw!! Glad you're happy, and that i could help!!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

haha i actually dont have anymore wich is really dumb because its like the best part of the car buttttt i will definetly get more taken asap!! haha
No problem dude it was a pleasure doing buisness with you and plus you my boy now so not only did you get all the parts to make my car look proper i gotz a friends in florida now woohoo pllus you got sweet ass shirts


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_No problem dude it was a pleasure doing buisness with you and plus you my boy now so not only did you get all the parts to make my car look proper i gotz a friends in florida now woohoo pllus you got sweet ass shirts









Next time Gregorious comes down you gotta come too, have a few beers, make cars a little lower.. do hardlines to the bags.. idk...


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

oh im going for sure im trying to plan a trip down there asap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif drinkin and lowering is always a great time!!


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_oh im going for sure im trying to plan a trip down there asap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif drinkin and lowering is always a great time!!
 
Roll down with me cheese dick, just pitch in for diesel($50) I'm going in sept/oct.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Banana.Phone)*

hahahah the problem is my work schedule im trying to figure out when i can go and when i can take off and what not but id love to go we will definetly figure something out!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_First pictures I have of my car kind of done... I know there was a few people who wanted to see more of the wheels on the mk2 so here you go!!
















































so thats it for now.. got some other things coming along new interior seat's etc...but thats all for now im pretty tapped out..
The setup was done by Greg (swoops) and its insane! he did such a crazy setup he and everyone else in the ESAD family really made this entire thing happen and a HUGE! thanks to Santi for supplying me all my parts and getting them here so fast at such awesome prices it made the entire thing just go that much more smooth and i have never dealt with a better guy!

_Modified by beatonzeebuldge at 10:39 AM 7-14-2009_

_Modified by beatonzeebuldge at 10:40 AM 7-14-2009_

I saw this car at Waterfest. The setup is amazingly clean. Probably one of the sickest setups and mkII's at the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif quality work.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (95jettavr)*

thanks alot dude i appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (TurboHead31)*

properr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (beatonzeebuldge)*

some new pictures from miller still waiting on the new rollers...
anyone want to buy the vette wheels??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

























_Modified by beatonzeebuldge at 3:04 PM 8-20-2009_


_Modified by beatonzeebuldge at 3:04 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (TurboHead31)*

lol can i interest you in a dutch oven????


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

no sir you may not hahaha


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

















the new reemz yo!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

wow, when r those sexy beast gettin mounted??


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

They hopefully will be on tomorrow or Tuesday...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_no sir you may not hahaha









haha that gave me a good laugh. nice car bro. a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and







for you


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

hey the look like those rare vette rims are they 16x9 and 7?


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Looking good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see the new rollers on.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (I Like Primer)*

thanks all 

well yeah kind of the "rare" corvette wheels there crenshaw classics and there 16x8 16x9.5


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

New rollers look awesome Casey.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

thanks man


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sell me those rollers for my mercedes


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

Can't wait to see it on its new wheels.


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (401R32)*

casey, your car is sick, i remember when you had just painted it, long time no see


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (L33t A2)*

haha dude its been SOO long hows everything going? you still living in huntington area??


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*

you make those wheels look so good on your car. ive really been wanting these lately. do you have of any pictures of the 8.5 up front with a 20mm adapter on 8v flares? i was looking in a different thread before you got air and it said you had 9.5s up front and -1 camber, but id like just a little less poke up front and no camber. i didn't know if you have 8.5s the whole time and just make a typo or what. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JoeyVR6)*

are you talking about the vette wheels???


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_are you talking about the vette wheels???

yes, sorry i didn't specify


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

Do u got any pics of the new wheels mounted. I think i might have seen a slight side shot from H20, cream color?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgliin05)*

joey i had the 9.5's for majority of the time.. but any of the shots of the car on air like in the field all those shots are a 8.5 with a 20mm adapter.. you can definetly make them fit under an 8v flare becuase i had a 9.5 tucking under an 8v flare... so good luck dude if you need any help ill be glad to help...









thats the only shot i found of the car on the new wheels lol


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*

My Fav mk2 ever 
One i found


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_joey i had the 9.5's for majority of the time.. but any of the shots of the car on air like in the field all those shots are a 8.5 with a 20mm adapter.. you can definetly make them fit under an 8v flare becuase i had a 9.5 tucking under an 8v flare... so good luck dude if you need any help ill be glad to help...









thats the only shot i found of the car on the new wheels lol

thanks man i appreciate it. i would really like to get these wheels, but i just came across a different set of wheels i really like. and anyway, im not sure now i could make the vettes work because after researching them and asking you about them, i wasn't thinking about the fact that i have a vr and 5lug swap haha so that makes it about 12mm wider upfront which would probably make the 8.5s a little to wide, but im still not sure.
either way, thanks again and the new wheels look great on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JoeyVR6)*

I love your car Casey


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

nice.
diggin' the hard lines. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*

very nice great choice of wheel and clean air install..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2NIS)*

thanks for the pics aaron!!!

and thanks everyone else i appreciate the positive comments 
and hey joe yeah the 12mm wider thing will be a bit of an issue...


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatonzeebuldge* »_thanks for the pics aaron!!!

and thanks everyone else i appreciate the positive comments 
and hey joe yeah the 12mm wider thing will be a bit of an issue...

yea, i'll just find a different set of wheels eventually


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JoeyVR6)*

well.. if you can get 15mm adapters made you will be able to tuck the 8.5's the 8.5s sit 8mm in further than the 9.5's so that mixed with a 15mm adapter will make them fit perfectly..








9.5's up front with a 35mm adapter...









9.5 with a 20mm adapter soo the 8.5's will sit 8mm further in that that 

SOOOOO if you get the 8.5 for the front and the 15mm adapters you can get them to sit 13mm further in than that ^ AND!!! that will make them fit perfect and negate the stupid plus suspension stuff







GAME OVER haha oh and also my rims on the driver side stick out about 5mm more than the passanger side so you will tuck them propper!


_Modified by beatonzeebuldge at 3:42 PM 10-2-2009_


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (beatonzeebuldge)*

Hmm you're making this hard for me to give up on haha well since they would work then i think I'll just keep lookn out for a cheap set that I can refinish. Thanks for all the offset help, I'm just starting to get better at realizing what works lol I'll let you know if it works out and I get a set
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JoeyVR6)*

noo problem man id be happy to help out if you have any more issues!


----------



## boots patrol (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (beatonzeebuldge)*

seen this in person at one of the meets out on the island. looks insane


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Just another mk2 on air.. (boots patrol)*

Thanks sam dobbins for taking these sweet as pictures!!!!!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*

sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

thank yah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

its the dutch oven!


----------



## bdd08gti (Oct 29, 2008)

this is literally my favorite mk2 now. great looking car. simply amazing.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (bdd08gti)*

thanks alot man thats flattering!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

by far the most original and well executed mk2, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x1000000 like always.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

thanks man much appreciated


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (beatonzeebuldge)*

stunning. Even more so in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (goonies!)*

Wheels are going up for sale unfortunately... Got some serious bills to pay and gotta get rid of some stuff








click the link in my sig for any more details if your interested and if you have any more questions Email me ill answer wayyyy fast [email protected]


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

Old wheels GONE.
New wheels will be here tomorrow







Stay tuned for Full details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

Your such a wheel whore.







I've got your old vette wheels hope to have them on pretty soon. Made a few changes to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cars looking great btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (I Like Primer)*

Thanks man







Im trying to become as wheel whorish as possible lol but the new rollers are probably it for a LONG time there going to cost a decent amount to get them where they need to be.
And you have to let me know once you get the car on the Vette wheels dude!! 
Sneak Peak


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

damn you! you keep getting wheels i would LOVE to have on my car.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (JoeyVR6)*

hahaha I try


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

fiti 3 piece = boner
buddy had a set on his brown rabbit looked very nice. have had a couple sets of 1 piece fiti's in the past


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

those wheels are played


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Swoops)*

ZOMG!! theeee swoops commented on my build thread! i want to be you Mr. Swoops!!!

haha dude i cant wait to get them on we have to take some pictures together be like ohhhh ****tt!!! haha


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

did you scoop those from that guy in queens?
that was a good find now make them 10's








did you start stripping your car already spring is around the corner


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Nah i got them from canada..and the ones from queens were 16's i beleive... but the mk2 is going to be staying brown for most of the season the engine bay and motor are #1 priority right now...
They are going to be much wider shortly beleive me







3.5" lips anyone??


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

you got 15's or 17's?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (gianni versace)*

17's 10.5 with a 3.5 lip? between you swoops and eric ya'll change up wheels faster than I could change my draws







do you have any 16's tires laying around?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

^gio, that doesnt make any sense lol
caseys (c.raynes) are 15's, mine are 17s


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (Swoops)*

L







L


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

haa mine are going to be 15x9.5 15x8.5 195 45 all around..

and no i dont have any extra tires haha that went with the wheels lol


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

*SDOBBINS Calendar!!*








Pick them up dudes!!! only $10!


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.Raynes* »_*SDOBBINS Calendar!!*








Pick them up dudes!!! only $10!










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

People need to know!!
Honestly the quality of this calender is top notch! not only are the cars pure art but the photos are astonishing too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sam is also a good cuddler.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

I heard about that!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*

OMG YOU GOT RID OF THEM FOR FITTIS?!?!?!
as much as i'd say i hate you cuz your old wheels were ****ing rad, i LOVE fittis soo much


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

yeah mang... there goneee but fittis are gunna be the new jam this season look out haha just gotta get my tax return


----------



## adambgeorge (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: (TurboHead31)*

VERY HOT!!!
Nice pic


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.Raynes* »_*SDOBBINS Calendar!!*








Pick them up dudes!!! only $10!









Picked one up, cant wait to see the fitti's on ur ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

Im glad you picked one up the Calender is seriously Top Notch and you couldnt support a better guy/friend/photographer.
taxes are getting done in 2 weeks haha Im getting a little antsy waiting for this stuff i want to get the damn lips already. 

Anyone have a good spot to get 15'' lips(same as bbs)?? preferably in the states.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.Raynes* »_Im glad you picked one up the Calender is seriously Top Notch and you couldnt support a better guy/friend/photographer.
taxes are getting done in 2 weeks haha Im getting a little antsy waiting for this stuff i want to get the damn lips already. 

Anyone have a good spot to get 15'' lips(same as bbs)?? preferably in the states.

wat r the specs on the lips u need? I can ask my buddy..


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

15x3.5" and 2.5"


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

ok i will be in touch no promises but i think i may be able to help u out.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

Thanks homie just let me know.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

talked to my buddy and he is gonna get back to me see wat he can do by the end of the week for them lips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vwgliin05)*

Awesome dude thanks a bunch!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

OH I like and checked it out at H2o!


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

hey man i pm'ed you i got u a quote on the lips u need...... hit e me back


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgliin05)*

haha I got back to you man


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*

taxes cant come soon enough. (sorry i just dont want this to go off to the land of no return.)


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*








...hurry up already....








.
I still haven't got your old wheels on my car yet, so I have no room to talk.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (I Like Primer)*

haha wellll it takes a little while to get stuff done when your BROKE!!! but within the next 2 weeks ill be ordering everything and looking fresher than ever.
AND HELLO get them damn wheels on i wanna see it!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is this the new Hype 2010 thread


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

haha. come on now we all know its all about the hype!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have nothing to hype anymore.







sad days.


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.Raynes* »_
AND HELLO get them damn wheels on i wanna see it!

.
.
Yeah yeah yeah I know but I'm on the BROKE boat also.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (I Like Primer)*









Hey look there we all are! how did they get our picture on the broke boat??
haha but yeah dude I feel you just bills never end and I have a bunch of work to do before july and its coming rather quick.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*

Oh word!? 
Centers will be painted hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

so sick! I love these. Looking forward to seeing them complete and mounted.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

haha me too. Sucks the weather here is garbage and i couldnt paint them... But maybe next weekend!


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any hints as to paint colour, or was that already said? I love the spikes by the way.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Absolutely love this car.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

There going to be painted simple gloss white for now I love the white wheels against the brown so i think polish lip gold hardware and a white center will look real nice... polishing was supposed to happen but started running out of funds hahah so the white will do for now. Polishing perhaps down the road.
and thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im gunna make some calls tomorrow and see about the paint because im far to lazy.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*

send em down to me


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

oh sean if you only lived closer.
They just got painted by my friend Gio right around me hooked it up and they look amazing People should check him out! 1lifetodub is his username.

Pics of them together tomorrw


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*

Kinda finished.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Oh. Em. Gee.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*

you like?


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like! Get em' mounted ASAP!


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

sweet L. ron hubbard those are out of this world casey!


----------



## 24valves_of_Fury (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (gianni versace)*

sick


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (24valves_of_Fury)*

omg


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Casey you better get this shi t together soon, your car is gonna be insane with these!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*

duuuuuuuuude!! only example of spike bolts i like!


----------



## tageddreams (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

wow! going to look very proper! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tageddreams)*

Thanks all! yeah i hope they work out pretty well once fitted... They should fit almost perfect with minimal spacing upfront... But I definetly like how they came out. Just got to wait on my new center caps and ill be in business


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*








god I hate you.
.
.
.
looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

The white looks incredible man. Way better than if they were polished IMO.


----------



## g.william (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*

Wow, when you said white I wasn't to sure about that but they look real nice. I cant wait to see them mounted and I deff got to check out the car in person.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (g.william)*

I definetly like the white alot. not to mention i hate cleaning and as bad as white is polished is 10000x's worse haha adn as soon as its done you def gotta check it out haha


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C.Raynes)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

so before i completely assemble the wheels and while i still have full access to the lips what do you all suggest putting on them. I was suggested to use poorboys wheel sealent but i wanted to see if there is any other things or tricks people may suggest...
Raw alu lips are going to suck real hard.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I better get a first shot once these are on.. THEY LOOK SO SICK Casey!!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

dont you worry santi







you can get peeps haha


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Zoop seal for the lips.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

These make me want to **** things.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

not sure if that is good or bad ??


----------



## I Like Primer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Zoop seal for the lips. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what he said.
.
.
.
.
and I still hate you.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.Raynes* »_not sure if that is good or bad ??










oh it's very very good lol


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

Oh okay good hahaha glad we cleared that up!

K so the wheels will be together soon enough now its on to switch my car back to 5 lug... 

Anybody have a good hookup on some 195 45's???


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! better pics to follow.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh babaaay.

Looks good Casey.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Thanks man its gettting there just have to fix a few things and shes good to go :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

C.Raynes said:


> car looks great, love what you did what the wheels


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Thanks man ill have some actual pictures as soon as i fix my brakes issue lol


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Issues worked out brakes are awesome now and its time to start working on some other little goodies.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Car looks great! Wheels are fire :thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

thanks a lot man  Maybe tomorrow ill take some real pictures of it lol I just needed atleast one during the day haha


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures aaron!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks fk'n great! Period :beer:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

that sh!t looks soo sick rolling:thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Thanks kevin we gotta do a shoot soon for sure!


And thans Jayy, Im very happy with how they fit


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

D.Tek is the mann behind the lens.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

meh.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Your meh!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)




----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

meh


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

some more meh.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Just scooped up some new rollers!


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

throwback :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

hecksyeah


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

The doc helped me out on these


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

C.Raynes said:


> Just scooped up some new rollers!


hell yes. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

C.Raynes said:


> Issues worked out brakes are awesome now and its time to start working on some other little goodies.


pics of the cabrio and mk3 in the driveway?



DrFraserCrane said:


> throwback :thumbup:


tirerack actually sold cool wheels at one point?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

I sent you some more pics dude.

and yeah apparently tire rack sold a cool wheel or two back in the day


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

C.Raynes said:


> Just scooped up some new rollers!


noo casey


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

ohhh yes. The fittipaldi's are staying but I always wanted some 3 spokes so an opportunity arose and couldnt pass them up so I will be most definetly be rocking these a bit this season.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that'll look interesting... hmmmm idk if the color is gonna pop.. i'll hold my opinion til they are on car.. 

BTW i text u back about the airline and fittings.. lmk...


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

hahaha come on now there not staying silver!! i cant let that happen. 

and I will send payment right now sir!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

C.Raynes said:


> hahaha come on now there not staying silver!! i cant let that happen.
> 
> and I will send payment right now sir!


:laugh: well i was just checking...


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

C.Raynes said:


> The fittipaldi's are staying.


oh ok i got worried for a min:laugh:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

yeah man they are staying forever as far as im concerned. Just getting rebuilt again this season!


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

i yet to see the borbets papi chullo 
:wave:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

hahah well you will and you will soon!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

whats the word on the wheels lol:wave:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

next month my friend im just saving up for lips and hardware and by the second week of next month they will be allll yours!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Finally done.

Tom seriously came through and did them super fast!!! I cant beleive how they came out its like a damn mirror!:thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)




----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

C.Raynes said:


>


holy ****  

will she be at waterfest?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Yeah buddddyYy!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dannnnng


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

All buttoned up.. sorta..
(dont mind the dirt)


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

C.Raynes said:


> Yeah buddddyYy!


see ya there homie :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

wheels came out awesome:thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Thanks ben and yeah jayy ill definetly see you there man. where you staying?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The wheels came out flawless.:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

C.Raynes said:


> Thanks jayy ill definetly see you there man. where you staying?


i was only able to get off from work on sunday so ill be there sunday morning and go back to LongIsland sunday night


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

thanks dude.

and jay COME ON SON! you need to roll hard all weekend


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks tits Casey! :thumbup:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

thanks kev!


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Amazing shots by Aaron.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^oh mama :heart:


----------



## RowBoatsVdubs (Mar 18, 2008)

were those vette wheels 16's or 17's?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

16x8.5 16x9.5 205 40 tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:heart: :wave:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

Hey Will!! :wave:

Update. I just dialed in some rear camber and the fitment looks much better now... next is working on the front.


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

The end of another season.


Thanks Aaron!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

A little update...


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

AndrewDaniels said:


> opcorn:


 x2 

ps. just read your sig, thats funny as hell and must be awesome pulling in with bags


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-15x9.5-4x100-with-tires.-You-know-which-ones.

Do it.


----------

